# Polk LSi25 or DefTech BP2000TL



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bit by the stereo bug and have a hankering for some towers. Have been running Monitor 10s and like em, but want a little more. Anyone have experience with either of these? I will say I run the ring radiator in my car and love the sound. Aluminum some in the Def Tech scare me. Both have good reputations and reviews. Both on CL for same price...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the polks are something special..i'd definitely go for them


----------

